# Free for fun. :)



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

So I am by no means an artist. I have 1 giant sketchbook, 2 smaller doodle sketchbooks, 24 chalk pastels, a handful of art pencils, and a few colored pencils. But I loveeee to draw! My chalk pastels are my favorite. I'm attaching just a quick photo of one of my favorite chalk pastels. 
I'd like to start drawing some bettas. I drew my crested gecko once, and it wasn't so bad, so I figured I'd give it a shot. Please, if you can, post pics directly to this thread! That way I don't have to go digging through albums.  <3 
Thanks guys! I'll do as many as I can.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm envious of your skill with chalk, I can't get it to do anything that I want it to!

You can practice on Lillith:
















(Or Dulcinea, the white girl lol, whichever ;-) )


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

You can choose anyone but Romeo from my albums please!!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

My black plakat from my albums please? I love pastel.


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

Could you do my profile picture? Thanks!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awesome, thanks guys! I'll get to work on those now.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I am so sorry about these guys! They're not very good.  I'm so sorry!
@skyewillow your girls are so cute! I tried to draw Lillith but the coloring messed up alot of the details I did! I hope your still okay with how she came out.
@madmonahon your fish was difficult to draw, I tried to draw Sherbert but didn't color him for fear of totally messing it up. And I couldn't draw his head to save my life. LOL. OH dear. Anyways.
@mattsbettas your fish is GORGEOUS wow. The only drawing I'm moderately pleased with. Hope you like it. 
@fishfriends9292 do you happen to have a bigger picture? If not I can do my best, I was just curious!


----------



## Caii (Jan 17, 2013)

Ahhh! Please do one of Bo~ we'd both be so excited to see what you'd create! ^^

Thank you! <3


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

She's adorable! I love her little smile! Thank you


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Please pick from any of my bettas in my albums. Any of them, since I don't pick favorites. I'd be happy with whatever one you pick.  

I love your art! I wouldn't have asked if I didn't. :3

Btw, fish are HARD to draw!!! I tried and it didn't turn out so well. >.<


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

@caii - WOW Bo is gorgeous.  I hope I please you both!
@Hadoken - thank you!!! And haha tell me about it. I usually do landscapes and things like that. Do you have a fish named Dovahkiin? That is so epic lol. My brother play skyrim, I learned the song on piano for them.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

please could i have one of indigo?


----------



## Caii (Jan 17, 2013)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> @caii - WOW Bo is gorgeous.  I hope I please you both!
> @Hadoken - thank you!!! And haha tell me about it. I usually do landscapes and things like that. Do you have a fish named Dovahkiin? That is so epic lol. My brother play skyrim, I learned the song on piano for them.


Thank you, Bettaluvr4evr~ I think he's some kind of wonderful too lol ^^
All of the betta's here are!
Take whatever time you need and do whatever makes you happy~ you're the artist, and we're happy to have you do whatever you want! XD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Here ya go guys! I tried my best! Man fish are hard to draw. >_< Please don't hate me? :shock:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> @caii - WOW Bo is gorgeous.  I hope I please you both!
> @Hadoken - thank you!!! And haha tell me about it. I usually do landscapes and things like that. Do you have a fish named Dovahkiin? That is so epic lol. My brother play skyrim, I learned the song on piano for them.


Yes, I have one named Dovahkiin. I also named my other males various dragon names from the game as well. xD


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Eeee so cute!!! I'm saving it now. :3


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank You, I LOVE IT its really pretty:-D


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

I think you skipped over me, can you do Marco, my profile picture?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Caii (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! Thank you so much! ^^

I tried shoving my screen up to Bo's tank so he could see it, but he was too busy making his bubble nest... XD

It looks absolutely wonderful- thank you thank you thank you! <3


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Are you doing requests??? You may do one out of my albums!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

I love your artwork and style!  If you are still taking requests, I would love to have Marilyn, Opal and Angel done!

Opal











Angel











Marilyn


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

You can do my avatar fish!


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

you may use my pictures if you want, any at all! you are already better tahtn i am at drawing, no need for you to say that you cannot draw well! That's a wad of crap! You seem like Da Vinci compared to me! LOL...


----------

